
WhatsApp users threaten to DELETE app over new 'from Facebook' loading screen - praveenscience
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/10514699/furious-whatsapp-users-facebook-loading-screen/
======
Nextgrid
The new loading screen is very good as some people somehow seem to forget that
WhatsApp is _also_ owned by that toxic, unethical and criminal company.

I'm somewhat confused by the Twitter responses though. They seem to be
threatening to delete the app over the loading screen itself and not the fact
that Facebook owns the app.

